# BEWARE ON EBAY



## uavwmn (Jan 14, 2008)

Just a little warning to all. Another Forum member and myself purchased the Chocolate Raspberry Port Kit from a buyer called "buyd".


The other Forum member nor myself have received this kit as yet.


I am not feeling warm and fuzzy about this purchase right now.


Please, everyone, be careful.


Will keep you posted on the whereabouts of my Port Kit and my money!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 14, 2008)

You will probably get it, that shipper is very slow to ship, my guess is they don't have the items on hand, there shipping time rating reflects this. They do have pretty good feedback overall.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2008)

I order quite a few things from Ebay and most of the stuff does take awhile to get here but it always comes.


----------



## rem1 (Jan 14, 2008)

I also ordered this kit last week. Got tired reading the thread on Chocolate Raspberry Port &amp; "have" to experence it myself




. He does have a high positive feedback. I would not get toconcerned unless two or more weeks have passed.


----------



## myway22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, I was the other buyer that uavwmn had mentioned, and I made my purchase on 12/29. Its not so much that I haven't gotten it yet, as the fact that I've tried contacting the seller to see when it would ship and they haven't replied. The only thing keeping me in my seat is his feedback rating.


----------



## onin24eagle (Jan 14, 2008)

the seller is actually buyd123, and the auction claims they usually ship 4 days after payment clears. I find it pretty cool they say if you don't like the product, you can keep it and get a full no questions asked refund. Hope you both get the wine soon.


----------



## myway22 (Jan 15, 2008)

Call off the dogs, at 12:40 this afternoon, the Chocolate Raspberry Port has officially arrived.












*Edited by: myway22 *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 15, 2008)

Now comes the fun!


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 15, 2008)

WOO HOO MyWay!!!!! Let the process begin!!


Woof Woof........back Fido.....back!!!


----------



## myway22 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just waiting on that 3 gallon carboy and then I'll start.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2008)

The only thing I would do different from the instructions on this kit is with the Chaptalization. I would not add it all at once but slowly add it day by day as mine got stuck around 1.020. I didnt mind though as it worked out well as I do like some of my wines sweeter. Ive read a lot of posts that this kit tends to die out way before it hits its specified SG, Most people dont reach that but a few have.


----------



## rem1 (Jan 15, 2008)

myway, Glad you got your Port. Ordered mine last week so i will be a few weeks behind.


wade, thanks for the tip on adding the Chaptalization. I appreciate your post along with the rest of the Wine making Pros on this board.


----------



## acesover (Jan 21, 2008)

rem u still waitting for your port? my father orderd one on 1-6 and still hasnt heard from him. anyone else get theres yet?


----------



## myway22 (Jan 21, 2008)

It took almost three weeks, but I did get mine. As far as hearing from the seller, good luck. I thought for sure there was going to be a problem cause I tried contacting him and got no response, but I did get mine close to the 3 week point. Also ordered the carboy from him and received that as well. So just sit tight, I was in the same frame of mind that you are, but he did come through.


----------



## rem1 (Jan 23, 2008)

ace: Have not received my port or 3 gal. carboy yet. Ordered both on 1/10/08. Will wait 3 weeks &amp; see what happens per myway's post. 
Guess we all wish we could have ordered this from George. A learning experence for me.


----------



## acesover (Jan 30, 2008)

we received our kits today. one kit the clearing agent was leaking.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats easily replaced as long as everything else is good.


----------



## myway22 (Jan 30, 2008)

I told you, the guy is a little mysterious, but at least he came through. Enjoy!


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 31, 2008)

Ace, you will not here from this guy no matter how many emails you send.
Mine took 3 weeks to get here. I am not overly impressed with communication (lack of) or delivery time from this person.
Personnally, I will not buy from him again. I hope everyone gets their kit and enjoys making their wine.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 31, 2008)

Wade, I am starting my Port this weekend. Any advice for this kit in the beginning stages? I have cut and pasted your post on the chapitazation (sp) and will go by your past experience.
Thanks.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 31, 2008)

uavwmn said:


> Ace, you will not here from this guy no matter how many emails you send.
> Mine took 3 weeks to get here. I am not overly impressed with communication (lack of) or delivery time from this person.
> Personnally, I will not buy from him again. I hope everyone gets their kit and enjoys making their wine.




uavwmn and everybody else....


Be sure to send feedback on your transaction-truthfully. No need to be derogatory about the seller, just rate your satisfaction. There is a category for communication. Rate him and he will se he needs to improve on that.


Good luck with the port. I bet it will be great!


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 31, 2008)

Appleman, I didn't mean to sound derogatory toward this buyer. That definitely was not my intent and apologize.
Thank you for the info on the communication button for EBay. I will try to find it to give an honest fair rating to this buyer.


Going to start the Port this weekend.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 31, 2008)

I didn't mean to imply you or anyone else was commenting derogatory to the seller.





I was simply reminding you all of the feedbackabout and to the seller. That let's sellers know where they need to improve and let's buyers beware of shady,good,slow, fast, etc. sellers.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 31, 2008)

Appleman, sounds like a good idea to me. And thanks again!!


----------



## myway22 (Jan 31, 2008)

Maybe, just maybe, appleman is the seller



!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 31, 2008)

I feel sorry for EBay Sellers for the most part. EBay rules clearly state that a seller has 30 days to complete the transaction. Some buyers expect the same service as if they were shopping at an on line catalog store, it just doesn't work that way. Perhaps sometimes they have to order the supplies that people buy, sometimes shipping is out of their control. I have had a seller drop the box off at a pack and ship place and they put in on the shelf and never mailed it........ the seller went back to the store and did some reaming....... It's not always their fault, sometimes it is. I can't dissagree with the communications with some of the busier ebayers, I just don't do business with them, they have way to much to look after as it is. If I want to get serious about something thats going to cost me more than $100, I ask a question before I bid. If they answer quickly, I'll bid. If it takes a couple of days or I never hear from them (which is most of the time) then I don't bid, and I send the seller an email to let them know that not having me as another bidder on their item probably lost them money, if not, having them on my "Blocked Bidders list" will.

So send them and email and let them know that they provided an OK service for a great product, but their communication was less than exceptable.

Glad you got your kits, enjoy.


----------



## rem1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Arrived home from work today to frind my port &amp; 3 gal. carboy waiting on me. The 3 gal. carboy sure looks small compaired to its @ big brothers. Think I was the last to receive the choc. rasb. port from this seller. All arrived in good shape. Will be a week or two before I can start this kit.


Wade:
Im very new to wine making. In a previous post you said you would recomend adding the chaptalization a littla at a time. Could you be more specfic. Like 1/3 of package for 3 days.ect. Hope that makes since






Thinks REM


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2008)

Add a little every day or other day instead of following the instructions. Ive only heard from a few people that this kit didnt quit early on. Mine quit early but still came out awesome as I tend to like my sweet wines a little sweeter then most.


----------



## PhilDarby (May 31, 2016)

I`ve found ebay to be a good source of cheap stuff, you have to be sure to take note of the sellers feedback though, not just for wine kit and stuff, I tend to buy a lot of stuff from ebay I cant obtain locally and for that its very handy.


----------



## DoctorCAD (May 31, 2016)

Post necrophelia


----------



## Whitehrs (May 31, 2016)

Y'all mean there is scams on Ebay? LOL..


----------

